# Discount Code for Narbonne Accessories



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone know a current discount code for Narbonne accessories, a French accessories shop?? Or is there a site I can visit to get one??


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

From my experience of French motorhome shops and especially Narbonne accessories franchises, you are very unlikely to get any sort of overall discount. I've found Narbonne accessories often charge above what is accepted as "retail" price.
Have a look on the web there are a few large franchises that are almost competitively priced.
This business appear to have a reasonable pricing structure for a lot of stuff<here>

Are you looking for anything in particular?


----------

